# Struts 2 - Validation Frage



## Guest (9. Nov 2008)

Hallo @all,

ich habe zwei Formulare auf meiner Seite. Beide haben auch ein Feld 
	
	
	
	





```
<s:fielderror/>
```
.

Nun will ich aber erreichen, dass wenn es in dem einen Formular zur einer fehlerhaften Validation kommt,
es auch nur in diesem Formular angezeigt wird.

Also konkreter: Ich habe ein Login-Formular und ein Register-Formular auf der gleichen Seite.
Gibt der User jetzt eine ungültige eMail-Adresse ein, steht natürlich über dem Register-Formular:

Invalid email address bla bla

Aber leider auch über dem Login-Formular -.- Ist ja logisch hab ja sozusagen 2 mal <s:fielderror/> benutzt.

Lässt sich das vermeiden? Wenn ja, wie?


Grüße


----------



## ps (9. Nov 2008)

```
<s:fielderror>
        <s:param>field1</s:param>
        <s:param>field2</s:param>
   </s:fielderror>
```

Dieser code rendert zB. nur die Fehler für field1 und field2.


----------



## Gast (9. Nov 2008)

super danke dir! ich sollte anfangen aufmerksamer in den docs zu gucken -.-


----------



## Gast (24. Nov 2008)

gibt es auch eine möglichkeit

die element im actionerror einzeln auszugeben?


----------



## ps (25. Nov 2008)

die actionerror messages sind im value stack. probier mal sowas in die richtung:

```
<s:if test="hasActionErrors()">
    <s:iterator value="actionErrors">
        <s:property escape="false"/>
    </s:iterator>
</s:if>
```

Wenn es dir ums layout geht, so solltest du aber lieber dein eigenes theme bauen oder ein vorhandenes anpassen. guck dir das /template/ folder aus struts2-core.jar an - dieses kannst du ins WEB-INF directory kopieren (das hat dann auch caching vorteile, zumindest bei Struts 2.0.X).

Das template welches du suchst ist /template/simple/actionerror.ftl


----------



## Gast (25. Nov 2008)

ah super! Vielen Dank!


----------

